# Fedora Core 1 und ISDN



## Texaner (10. November 2003)

Moin,

so, ich habe es am Wochenende getan.
Windows existiert auf meiner HDD nicht mehr.

Ich habe mir  Fedora Core 1 runtergeladen und installiert.
Das hat auch für eine Ahnungslosen wie mich alles sehr gut geklappt.

So nun aber habe ich ein Problem.
Ich habe eine Netzwerkkarte und eine ISDN - Karte (Telekom - Teledat 150 PCI) im Rechner. Die werden auch beide erkannt.
Allerdings kann ich die ISDN-Karte nicht aktivieren. 
Merkwürdigerweise kann ich aber inzwischen trotzdem surfen!?

Ich habe schon mal ein wenig "gegoggelt" und auch etwas gefunden.
Ich soll einfach die Dateien *-isdn.... in *-ippp... umbennen.

Meine Frage nun kann ich das alles so einfach machen?
Gibt es ein Tool was mir auch einzeigt das ich Online bin (für das Panel)?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


Der Tex


----------



## Christian Fein (10. November 2003)

Das tool heisst ifconfig - ruf es einfach in der konsole auf.
Die Verbindung ppp0 ist deine ISDN Verbindung.

RedHat und damit auch Fedora stellt bei der Konfiguration ein das die ppp Verbindung beim Booten aufgemacht wird. Dies kannst du über redhat-network Konfig austellen.
(Findest im KDE Menu)

Tools das dir die aktuelle verbindung anzeigt gibt es auch. Such mal nach kppp oder kdial


----------



## Texaner (10. November 2003)

Danke, für deine schnelle Antwort.
Werde ich heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch.
Wenn ich die Karte nicht aktievieren kann, wieso kann ich trotzdem surfen?
Hat das nichts miteinander zu tun?


Der Tex


----------



## Christian Fein (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Texaner _
> *Danke, für deine schnelle Antwort.
> Werde ich heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren.
> 
> ...



Sie ist doch aktiv. Habe ich doch schon geschrieben. Die Verbindung wird beim Booten gleich aufgebaut.


----------



## Texaner (10. November 2003)

mmmh, scheinbar bin ich doch zu dumm.
Wenn ich mir die Einstellungen anschaue ist die Karte weiterhin deaktiviert.
ABER ich surfe ja eben?

Ich glaube es ist noch ein weiter weg......


Tex


----------



## Christian Fein (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Texaner _
> *mmmh, scheinbar bin ich doch zu dumm.
> Wenn ich mir die Einstellungen anschaue ist die Karte weiterhin deaktiviert.
> ABER ich surfe ja eben?
> ...



Ist zufaellig dein 2. Rechner aktiv, mit Internet Verbindungsfreigabe, und steht dieser als Gateway in deinen Netzwerkeinstellungen?


----------



## Texaner (11. November 2003)

Nein,

ist noch ein einzelplatzrechner.
ich habe es nch dieser Anleitung:
https://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=7750
probiert.
Auch danach kann ich die Karte nicht aktivieren.

Zumindestens steht dort deaktiviert.
Da ich ja surfe, scheint das wohl einfach nur falsch zu sein.
Vielleicht ein Bug?


----------



## williweber (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Beim Anklicken der Leiste "aktivieren" in "Netzwerk-Konfiguration" wird eine Verbindung mit dem entsprechenden Provider hergestellt - und nun kommt der schon beschriebene Bug, die Leiste bleibt wie sie ist, auf "deaktiviert" - die Verbindung läßt sich auf diesem Wege also nicht mehr trennen. Eigentlich ein typisches Verhalten für "Mandrake" - die haben bis zum heutigen Tage keine vernünftige Einwahl-Software für ISDN zustande gebracht.
Nach einigen Versuchen mit Befehlen über die Konsole (Kofler und Co. helfen leider nicht weiter), habe ich dann herausgefunden, daß ich mit dem Befehl /sbin/ifdown "Spitzname" in der Netzwerk-Konfiguration die Verbindung abbauen kann. Seltsam (oder auch nicht!?), daß sich mit dem Gegenbefehl  /sbin/ifup keine Verbindung herstellen läßt.
Auffällig ist, daß weder ippp(0) noch isdn(0) eine Rolle spielen, sondern der Name der Verbindung!
Zum Anzeigen einer ISDN-Verbindung habe ich gkrellm eingesetzt.
(Ich benutze eine ISA-Karte von itk mit manueller Eingabe von IRQ und E/A)

Schöne Grüße
Willi


----------

